# My Spanish SV



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

few questions as i am currently doing my spanish cv 

how do you say to prsent for example - sep 03 - present at the moment i have sep 03 - hoy but i dont think thats right 

and are A Levels the same as Bachilleratos and what about GCSE's i got at school what are they similar to or shouldnt i include these


----------



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

pazzerperico said:


> few questions as i am currently doing my spanish cv
> 
> how do you say to prsent for example - sep 03 - present at the moment i have sep 03 - hoy but i dont think thats right
> 
> and are A Levels the same as Bachilleratos and what about GCSE's i got at school what are they similar to or shouldnt i include these


anyone this is all i need before i can send it off to companies


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

> sep 03 - hoy


Sep 03 - Hasta fecha presente. 

What d'ya think.?


----------



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

sounds abit more likely thanks 

i cant believe all the people on here in spain and nobody knows


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

pazzerperico said:


> sounds abit more likely thanks
> 
> i cant believe all the people on here in spain and nobody knows


Hi, I am guessing your in the same kind of position as I am. Young, just out of school and heading to Spain, firstly what jobs are you aiming for this is super important at the moment where ever you are going in the world? What area are you looking at?
Now for the CV I have Spanish friends that have translated mine for me but failing that you can get someone to translate it for you at home before you leave, I dont think its over expensive  and is well worth it if like myself your Spanish is limited. Some Brits on this forum are self employed lol so no need to write a CV in Spanish lol.

Emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pazzerperico said:


> sounds abit more likely thanks
> 
> i cant believe all the people on here in spain and nobody knows


I guess its not a phrase we use here often! I've just about mastered "quiero apprende habla espanol" I occasionally use "babelfish" translator but its not good with grammar!

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

pazzerperico said:


> few questions as i am currently doing my spanish cv
> 
> how do you say to prsent for example - sep 03 - present at the moment i have sep 03 - hoy but i dont think thats right
> 
> and are A Levels the same as Bachilleratos and what about GCSE's i got at school what are they similar to or shouldnt i include these


How about Sep 03 - actualmente (at present, now)

Dunno 'bout the "A" level stuff though ......... never got anywhere near them mesel


Doggy


----------



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

well i actually speak spanish and a bit of catalan the thing is mine is translated only when i worked in spain time i never required a cv was unsure about the format and certain words for example in past in spain i worked in a bar, kitchen and as a dj and security in magaluf so i know there is always a job like that even if i have to live there till i get settled. Im doing a qualification in accountancy so will look into that field but i want to get residency then go for the police/bomberos but when i first arrive a bar job will tie me down till i get settled


----------



## J.O.N. (Oct 22, 2008)

hi,

It would be "Hasta el presente" or "Hasta el dia de hoy", the first one being the better of the two.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you speak to Simon Harris I am sure he will tidy your CV in both Catalán and castellano if you say some nice things about el Barça!


----------

